# SS report 9-2 white bass fishing



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's a fine day on lake Livingston cool morning and white bass schooling.
I took my wife, Susan, out for a rare fishing And boat riding trip.

We cruised a bit and found a couple of schools in 16' fow before finding a big flock of gulls screaming over white bass.
Since she does not fish Susan has only seen top water schooling white bass in her minds eye as I relate my days experience.
So it was great for her to see it first hand.
LC, at beautiful Beacon Bay Marina , got the no show electrician to fix my slip motor.
He kept saying I will be right out bla bla bla.

So I was prepared to catch some white bass and clean them for LC.
When the white bass went crazy a slow rolled and little twitch with a Gunslinger slab, one ounce copper/sliver flaked color combo got a white bass every cast for twenty fish.
Get those slabs and more at roosterstackle.com.

Then in just a few more dry casts it was back on, five for five for a limit (25) in 30 minuets.
Susan counted and opened the live well for me, awesome help!
Even though she does have a license she was watching the top water action in awe as all first time viewers are.
Top water schooling white bass are a phenomena of nature and this fall like weather really sparks it along.

See you on the water.

SS










Here is picture of the swarm of catfish that come to the discharge pipe when people clean fish in the cleaning house.
The scales and fine particles flushed draw minnows and small sunfish that bring the cats to eat them.
You can see they are feeding in the downscan shot as the signatures can be seen arcing up and down as they hit the bait fish.
The sonar, in the upper right, shows the same basic shot with color.
I run my sonar so that scale fish are displayed in red, and skin or very soft objects are displayed in green. You can see the cats are green as their skin reflects a soft return to the sonar ping.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There is some red from larger scale fish present like yellow bass or small white bass. And some from the density of soft fish packed in tight schools and some may be larger shad that return with some red.
I use the downscan for fish I'd more and more and all ways for relative size of the fish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, the Tapatalk does post a_ large_ picture, lol! And I forget my sheepy when i post with it.
:whiteshee


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job Ss


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

This a great post and those are some nice whites from the lake.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

love the screen shot. Good to hear the whites are schooling in the lake and the birds are working.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Cool pics SS. Great report!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great pictures hope to chase some birds tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't blame you a bit for having a license for Susan even though she doesn't fish. If I have rods in the boat, then people in the boat must have a license; it just keeps from causing a hassle and the TP&WD can always use the money!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep my wife doesn't like to fish but enjoys the boat ride. I always buy her a license. Don't need the hassle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, I'm back from Europe, Alaska, and ranching. Are you back in the lake?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like a great outing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep this was a lake trip, part of the transition phase, lol!
Fishing below the dam for two months straight I need to get reacquainted with what's happening in the main lake.
Yesterday was sweet, beautiful morning, terrific weather and the white bass did the schooling on top like they are known for this time of year.
The schooling action should be good, from now until late October as they fatten up for winter.
Mark, I'm still trying to make it home with one of the flies in my pocket, or remember to take a picture of one with a tape measure. Seems to be a challenge for some reason. I think because the fishing has been great lately and I get caught up catching them.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Yep this was a lake trip, part of the transition phase, lol!
> Fishing below the dam for two months straight I need to get reacquainted with what's happening in the main lake.
> Yesterday was sweet, beautiful morning, terrific weather and the white bass did the schooling on top like they are known for this time of year.
> The schooling action should be good, from now until late October as they fatten up for winter.
> Mark, I'm still trying to make it home with one of the flies in my pocket, or remember to take a picture of one with a tape measure. Seems to be a challenge for some reason. I think because the fishing has been great lately and I get caught up catching them.


Ok thanks. Look forward to the picture.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great screen shot. I am sure no one noticed the GPS coords. LOL


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Great screen shot. I am sure no one noticed the GPS coords. LOL


Yup that's one place I won't be fishing tomorrow!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There they are go get em!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> There they are go get em!


Lc gonna love the boat traffic in the morning!!! Lol


----------

